# Bombed again by Smokinj!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave & I had a little trade for some Opus A's he had.Got the package yesterday & it was ticking!It contained a bomb of OUTSTANDING smokes to go along with the Opus.Thanks Dave,you tha man!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Is SmokinJ terminal or suicidal? He's giving away all his worldly possessions. I'll pray for you.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

this guy needs to be stopped...


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

nice smokes


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey,If he's happy, It's all good!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet hook up there!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey David, 
Man oh man you got him good!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

very sweet hit


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Ok, David is officially "out of controll".
(great hit)


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

P.S. Those Opus "A"'s look Intriguing.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

David is out of his mind. Nice hit.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

I could feel that bomb on THIS side of the state!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's nice .. is everyday christmas here on cigarlive.com ?.. .....


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

That guy is a beast!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

There is no one else like David! Nice hit Bro.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

NO one is safe!! Head for the hills!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think I have said it enough this week, smokingj needs to be stopped!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...those are some pretty sweet smokes to go along with that awesome arsenal you have already. nice stash!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

hes insane! Damn david, how do you have so many great smokes to keep sending to people! LOL


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Must be a liquidation sale -not


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn David did you win the Loto! You been killing a hell of a lot of people around here!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful stogies!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well what can you say ...nothing but WOW nice job David that is the stuff of legends!!!Very nicely done that is one class act ,and one great pick up Jon


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet hit David!! Those Opus A's look great in their own coffin.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

dang, he is taking names and kicking a$$


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that looks great.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn! I had to come myself on the idea to trade some A's with David!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

this guy is going nuts.


----------

